# Eurodash completed!



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

I feel like the last one to do it, but here it is before and after:

Right side before:








Right side after:








Left side before:








Left side after:








Gory install pics:
Right side dash out:








Left side dash out:









It was fun! About three hours- and that was with rekeying the glove box lock 'cause we dropped it and lock cylinders exploded everywhere. Whoops.


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> *It was fun! About three hours- and that was with rekeying the glove box lock 'cause we dropped it and lock cylinders exploded everywhere. Whoops. *


Nice! Part numbers?

--gary
:thumb:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Gary, if you call Louie (or Lui, Louis, or however he spells it) at Pacific BMW he will have the numbers for you. He's done it so many times that he just needs to know your color.

I will look them up for you, too in case you're more anxious than that.


----------

